

Show HN: UpShot, Open Source Screenshot Sharing via Dropbox on OS X - fwenzel
http://fredericiana.com/2012/11/27/upshot-osx-screenshot-sharing-with-dropbox/

======
kayoone
Isnt the Dropbox Public folder going away or is already removed for new users
? I think they stated that in the Annoucement of their new "Share a link"
feature.

If you are a longtime dropbox user you will keep it though.

~~~
Rayne
<https://www.dropbox.com/developers/blog/19> is what you're thinking of, so
yes. It's unfortunate though. With the Public folder, you can right click on
any file and get a "Copy link to file" button. With the new sharing stuff, it
opens up a page in the web browser where you click a button to copy a link to
the file, and that link takes you to the file inside a dropbox page instead of
a nice direct link. It's pretty horrific.

~~~
fwenzel
Delightful. I might have to use the share API then.

~~~
fwenzel
Actually, there seems to be a way to _opt in_ to a Public folder:
<https://www.dropbox.com/help/16/en> (search for "Creating a Public folder" on
that page).

I haven't tried it yet, but that seems easy enough!

------
Inufu
the script I use on linux:

    
    
      #!/bin/bash
      userid="your id here"
      myfile=$(date +%Y%m%d%S).png
      scrot -s "/home/mononofu/Dropbox/public/$myfile" 
      echo "http://dl.dropbox.com/u/$userid/$myfile | xclip -selection c
      notify-send "Done"

~~~
coleifer
Here's mine, a bit longer but has a few options:
<https://gist.github.com/803b05c449a5eea73101>

------
trafnar
I don't like having an app constantly running for this, or for it to intercept
all my screenshots.

That is why I use a hacked version of Gyazo (<http://gyazo.com/>). I modified
the script so that moves the file to dropbox instead of their monstrosity of a
share page.

Gyazo is the best because you launch the app, are presented with a standard
screenshot UI, and then the app closes and your URL is copied and opened in a
browser.

Here is my modified gyazo script if you want to try it:
<https://gist.github.com/3390267>

~~~
RoboTeddy
Worked off that to make one that uploads to s3:

[https://github.com/RoboTeddy/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/screen...](https://github.com/RoboTeddy/dotfiles/blob/master/bin/screenshot)

\- uses https, to keep url and screenshot secret

\- uses long random filenames to prevent enumeration

\- copies url to clipboard before upload starts, so you can paste it
immediately

------
latchkey
This is cool also from the standpoint of a nice example of using Python to do
a Mac menubar app. I've got an idea for something I'd like to do and I've been
looking for an easy to follow example like this for a while now. Thanks!

------
iamdave
"when you do, it moves that file to the Dropbox public directory and copies
the URL to the file into your clipboard automatically"

Sold. Given the amount of prototyping I do on my workstation requiring
constant review of previous revisions for collaboration, this is something
that lets me get a link sent and stays as far out of the way of my workflow as
possible-and it supports an application my team already uses? Yep. Sold.

I might fork this so I can add the option to define which directory in
/Public, since I'm OCD like that (having stray files kills me). Thanks for
this!

~~~
shashashasha
Also try GrabBox, which is this but a year or so ago:
<http://grabbox.devsoft.no/>

------
k33l0r
I use an instance of S3itch (<https://github.com/roidrage/s3itch>) together
with the old Skitch client.

------
piranha
I use <http://monosnap.com/> because it allows one to edit screenshots in a
way Skitch did (does).

~~~
latchkey
This should get voted up. This app is _exactly_ what Skitch should be. Thank
you!

------
dergachev
I'm excited to see a Cocoa app on github!

A year ago I hacked together an almost trivial Folder Action Script that does
the same thing, and works really well. In case anyone's interested, here it
is:

<https://gist.github.com/4165548>

~~~
fwenzel
Very nice! Good work.

I also agree on the Cocoa app on github. Haven't seen many of those!

------
tsheeeep
I use Jing to do just this. It works on Windows and Mac and next to
Screenshots also allows to capture up to 5 Minutes of Screencast at a time.
Then I have the save location set to the Public Dropbox folder and the link is
automatically put into my clipboard.

------
Rayne
I actually just bought Captured on the appstore for this specific purpose.
Wish I hadn't now, since imgur uploading (part of why I bought it) appears to
be broken. This works wonderfully. I miss the old Skitch, but this helps me
heal.

~~~
hopeless
I used Captured and imgur and it's all working fine for me

~~~
Rayne
It doesn't work at all for me. It just flashes the colorful lights for a
minute, doesn't make the upload sound, and doesn't actually upload my
screenshots. I tried emailing the author, but he hasn't responded. There
doesn't seem to be any other way to get help. :\

------
faceoff
"I found TinyGrab, which works with OS X's screenshot function. I can even
upload the files to my own server, but only using unencrypted FTP, which is
scarily insecure."

!true. tinygrab supports sftp. doesn't it?

~~~
fwenzel
On OS X? No. Not last I checked.

------
jaredstenquist
It works for me when I do Shift+CMD+3 (full screen), but Shift+CMD+4 (variable
size screenshot) does not work.

OSX 10.8.2 and up to date dropbox.

~~~
fwenzel
I fixed this bug and uploaded a bugfix release (0.9.1) to the download
section: <https://github.com/fwenzel/upshot/downloads>

Feel free to download and replace your installation with that!

(PS: automatic updating is an upcoming feature also, but I first have to
figure out how to do it :) )

------
lukeholder
The ability to just capture a portion of the screen is the only feature
missing i would need. Awesome work.

~~~
spleeyah
Cmd-Shift-4 allows you to select a portion of the screen to screenshot. If you
press Space after, you can select whole windows.

~~~
eblade
The thing is upshot doesn't seem to trigger if portion of the screenshot is
selected. Capturing the whole window works though.

Edit: someone has opened a github issue for this
<https://github.com/fwenzel/upshot/issues/28>

~~~
fwenzel
Yes this was unintentional. Thanks for reporting this, I'll look into it!

I'll also need to add automated updates soon, or I can't notify people of
updates ;)

------
faceoff
btw..did you consider <https://droplr.com>

~~~
christiangenco
> Evernote made it hard to share the URL to the image itself, rather than a
> webpage showing the image on it. This may help their revenue, but
> unnecessarily hampers the recipients' ability to use the images I share with
> them.

<http://d.pr/i/P0hg>

~~~
fwenzel
Yeah, that's a bit sad.

That said, UpShot is not trying to compete with all the services out there
that also do something useful. I just wrote my own to scratch a particular
itch of mine. I hope it's useful to others also.

If you're not bugged by the interstitial HTML document standing between you
and your screenshot, good for you! :)

~~~
Rayne
I am. So much. So thank you and keep working on it.

